# Mask in dubai



## rahrah (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey I need a mask until next week for a masquerade I'm going to. Anyone know where I can get one? I would prefer to get a Guy Fawkes mask.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

rahrah said:


> Hey I need a mask until next week for a masquerade I'm going to. Anyone know where I can get one? I would prefer to get a Guy Fawkes mask.


Well, not sure you'll find a Guy Fawkes one here, although if you do please share the location! I did see a mask store in dragon mart though so that might be worth a try?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Guy Fawkes is rather specific but you'll find masks in the following stores:

Non stop party shop in Garhoud
Mr Ben's Party Shop in Satwa/Jumeirah 1
Craft store in Beach Centre on Beach Road


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

There is some type of party store on Umm Sequim east in the building just before the Enoc Station right off the ramp from SZR (close to the Subway). I have never been in there but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mr Ben's is expensive for these kinds of masks. I get mine from a little shop in Dragon Mart, they're dirt cheap and good quality.


----------



## rahrah (Jan 20, 2013)

I live really close to Sharjah. Do I stand a chance of finding masks anywhere in the vicinity?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Apparently these masks are illegal in the UAE so you may want to rethink your costume:

UAE fears Anonymous, bans Guy Fawkes mask - National Anonymous | Examiner.com


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Totally forgot about that!


----------



## rahrah (Jan 20, 2013)

oh thanks for the info.
Anyone knows where exactly the shop is in dragon mart? or the name?


----------

